
AR Planes: Discover nearby planes in augmented reality - fvargas
http://www.calstephens.tech/blog/announcing-ar-planes#main-wrap
======
dingaling
Looks pretty though I can't try it out since it's iPhone-only but a few
thoughts:

1\. It's not a new concept, both the Planefinder and FR24 apps already have an
AR point-and-tell mode on Android and iOS. The main difference is that this
app seems to draw an orientated cartoon of each aircraft by type.

2\. What is its back-end data feed? From Planefinder or FlightAware APIs
perhaps? Without knowing that we can't determine what aircraft will appear,
though I suspect it's only going to work for aircraft which transmit full
ADS-B output ( large airliners & really expensive modern smaller aircraft )

3\. In fact there's very little information about it at all. So it's not clear
if it supports FLARM ( gliders ), PilotAware ( small private aircraft ) or
Mode-S Multilateration. Does it implement the FAA's BARR list to elide
corporate aircraft?

I don't intend to sound critical but being in this 'space' as a feeder to
several tracking networks I've seen layperson friends rush-out to try these
sort of apps and then become disappointed because they don't show the Cessna
in which their son is doing his flight-training.

Addendum: also irritating that it displays the flight plan using the IATA
three-letter codes. No-one files a plan using those, and they only cover a
small proportion of all airfields.

~~~
calstephens
Hi, I made AR Planes and I have a few follow-up questions. Could you email me
at cal@calstephens.tech so we can chat some?

Thanks! Cal

------
Odenwaelder
Too expensive to try. EUR 4.49 is too much for something without any kind of
practical use.

------
brent_noorda
Works great. My passion is convincing people that air flight is
environmentally wicked and you just shouldn’t do it. One barrier I hit is
people thinking “there aren’t enough flights going on to make this a problem”.
This app gives a visceral, visual counter argument to that, and lets the user
quickly see how very far those flights are traveling. Thanks for making it.
(Don’t suppose you’d add a feature to show how much fuel is being burned :-)

------
10dpd
Why do the planes not move?

~~~
codewritinfool
they're moving for me. at least i think they are.

------
TimMeade
great concept. Too expensive.....

------
danieldrehmer
An indispensable resource on a terrorist's toolset

